# Yardworks Snowblower 10.5 HP



## donu (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a Yardworks 10.5 HP snowblower and I cannot get it to start.
I have checked the spark plug (inserted it in the coil wire and cranked the engine) and I do have spark (not sure if enough spark though). 
I have also checked the carb and everything looks fine.
I have also tried to put a drop of gas in the spark plug hole and inserted the spark plug and tried it to see if it would run until it burned off that gas and still nothing. Running out of ideas. 

Is there any way to check to see if the coil is working properly (it looks like the layers of metal on the coil are starting to seperate near where the flywheel rotates)?
Also the Coil can be adjusted up and down's is there a measurement on how close to the flywheel it is suppose to be?
Any help would be appreciated...

Don


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Don... to properly gap the coil to the flywheel, I always just tore off a strip from a cigarette package, loosened the coil hold down screws and inserted the strp betweenthe coil and flywheel, then rotate the flywheel until the magnets pull the coil against the flywheel and tighten the screws and remove the paper strip. While your there, you may want to sand the magnets and the ends of the coil to clean them up a little. hope this helps, Larry


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well if you have spark at the plug your probably good... Now the key is do you have enough spark? OK.. so how olds the plug?? How does it look? Next... does the engine have any compression?? 

You need fuel, spark, and compression to start. Well and it all has to happan at the correct time.. There is a key that holds the flywheel in place, but frankly I have never seen a snowblower shear a flywheel key. I would check to see if the engine has any compression.[remove plug, put finger over the plug hole and pull over the engine] If thats good,Try a new plug, and see what happands. I have also never had luck putting fuel in the cyl... try a quick spray of starter fluid in the carb and see what happands.


----------



## donu (Nov 13, 2010)

Ingersoll444,

How do I tell if I have enough spark?? The Spark is blue in color.
I have just purchased a new spark plug and still nothing.
I have checked the compression with a compression gauge and there is lots of compression; reads 100 on the gauge.

I have also checked the key in the flywheel and it all seems to be O.K.
I have the starter fluid and sprayed it down into the cylinder with no luck.

You said put a quick spray of starter fluid in the carb. Where do I spray it to get it in the carb; put in the Cup?? Also when using the starter fluid should I drain the carb?

It seems like I have tried everything with no luck so any ideas or help would be appreciated....

Don


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Donu,
How old is your machine, what's the model and serial number, and have you reviewed your owner's manual? What might the condition of the gasoline in it be, and was the carb drained when the snowblower was last stored?

As Ingersoll444 said, you need three things to start an engine. Fuel, Compression and Spark. 

You have a new spark plug, and you have a blue spark, so you're probably good to go there.

Compression sounds fine, should be good there too. 

What does the spark plug look like when you remove it after trying to start it for some time? If it's wet, then it's getting fuel. If not, then there's most likely your problem. The fuel isn't getting into the combustion chamber. It's possible the carb needs to be cleaned. Evidently today's gasolines varnish up pretty quickly, plugging things up inside carbs.

So far as shooting some starting fluid into it, you would shoot it into the opening at the top of the carb. You'll probably have to remove a shield or cover to get at it.

Good luck and let us know how things go.


----------



## donu (Nov 13, 2010)

My machine is maybe 4-5 years old (Tecumseh engine). It is Model Number HMSK105, Serial Number 3TPXS.358ZBF. I have completely drained the gas out of the Carb and tank; even replaced the gas with the high octane gas, with no luck.

When I remove the spark plug it is indeed wet with gas.
This is why I am so puzzled as to what the problem is....
I have removed the Carb to check it out and it all seems to be very clean with no clogs.
I will try the starter fluid in the carb tomorrow to see what happens.
I am not sure where to go from here???

Don


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, seems like you're going about it right. Here's a basic trouble shooting guide from Tecumseh. Maybe we're missing something.

http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/BSI.pdf


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Did you check the gap on the plug.
It sounds like it is posably getting flooded out try to start it with no choke and get some air into so it can breath.
Also like dakota60 said clean your flywheel with scotchbrite or sandpaper and gap your magneto too .0125 
Lets start with doing this first and see how it goes.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

This link might help also.
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

if your spark is good, clean carb, wet plug,
check&see if any wiring is loose or kaput, just for a few mins bypass the kill switch with an on/off toggle, see if you get it running.


----------



## sboricic (Jan 18, 2011)

I just had to replace the throttle lever on my Tecumseh that was not working properly. I'm guessing the spring was out of shape or broke some where not allowing it to move the governors correctly.


----------

